# Car Leasing Companies



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

My firm wish to lease a car for me when I come to Spain and have asked if there are some companies that are market leaders, I found on the Caxia site their car leasing and wondered if like in USA its mainly direct from manufacturer or more like in UK where it is mainly from specialist lease companies.

As I think the comparative costs will give them a heart attack based on Caxia website against USA costs any names gratefully taken on board.

At least a 2 year lease.

Cheers


----------

